# Các Loại Bao Bì Đóng Gói Sản Phẩm Cá Viên



## baobiamiba (6 Tháng năm 2021)

Những lợi ích của bao bì mềm đóng gói cá viên​Độ tươi mới của sản phẩm​Với khả năng được sản xuất với rãnh xé dễ mở, khóa zip có thể kéo lại và ép biên kín khí, bao bì linh hoạt là giải pháp hoàn hảo để giữ cho cá viên luôn tươi, có hương vị và được bảo vệ.

Thuộc tính màng ngăn​Bao bì màng ghép được làm từ vật liệu phù hợp với thực phẩm sẽ không làm thay đổi chất lượng sản phẩm thủy sản của bạn. Với thuộc tính màng ngăn chất lượng của bao bì thì chúng giúp duy trì không khí và độ ẩm, ngoài đồng thời giữ chất lượng, mùi vị và kết cấu của sản phẩm cá viên của bạn.

Tính linh hoạt​Bao bì linh hoạt rất linh hoạt vì các nhà sản xuất có thể đóng gói cá viên ở nhiệt độ phòng, lạnh hoặc đông lạnh và chúng có thể được nấu chín trước hoặc đóng gói sống. Việc sử dụng các chất liệu bền có tính chống đâm thủng đảm bảo rằng sản phẩm duy trì được tính nguyên vẹn khi đông lạnh hoặc niêm phong chân không.

Các loại túi đóng gói cá viên​Túi đứng​Túi đứng là một dạng bao bì đa năng có thể bảo vệ và kéo dài thời gian cho sản phẩm cá viên của bạn khi bảo quản trong tủ đông. Với hình dạng độc đáo, túi đứng tạo sự khác biệt với các loại bao bì khác, mang đến cho sản phẩm vẻ ngoài cao cấp hơn.

Túi ép 3 biên​Bản chất của dạng bao bì linh hoạt này làm cho nó trở thành giải pháp hoàn hảo để đóng gói cá viên. Túi ép 3 mặt có thể được đóng gói bằng tay hoặc máy đóng gói tốc độ cao, hút chân không và đông lạnh mà vẫn giữ được tính nguyên vẹn của sản phẩm cá viên của bạn.

Túi ép 8 biên​Ngày càng trở nên phổ biến, sự hiện diện nổi bật trên kệ hàng và khả năng đứng vững của túi ép 8 biên mang lại tác động tối đa cho các thương hiệu cá viên. Với năm mặt không gian đảm bảo rằng nhãn hiệu và giá trị dinh dưỡng của sản phẩm được thông tin đầy đủ đến người tiêu dùng.


----------

